# How much sleep?



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

How much does your GSD sleep?

Sigurd sleeps a lot. He's the only dog so when my SO and I are busy he doesn't have anyone else to keep him entertained. I take him for 2 walks a day, so he gets about an hour of exercise. When we're home, he's basically always sleeping. If he wakes, it's just for him to walk to another area of the house and sleep. He sleeps 8 hours solid at night. He doesn't even ask me to go out to the bathroom, so every few hours I just tell him we're going pee pee. About 10 minutes before bed, he goes NUTS in the bedroom with his toys. Runs all over the place and then sleeps.

I'm just curious if it's normal / okay that he sleeps this much? He's really hyper active when we're outside the home... I think he could go forever when we walk/run... but once we're in, he sleeps!

We're getting him neutered once he turns 8 months next month, so we can take him to a dog day care again. He wasn't allowed to go once he turned 6 months, so he's really missing his pals. Every dog he sees while we're on walks he wants to romp romp romp.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I wouldn't worry as long as he has energy when he needs to (walks, romps with other dogs, etc). In fact...I'm sure somet would see it as a blessing!!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

If I play with Kilo all day (3 to 4 hours of running then "search" game) He will sleep all through the night and then some!
I wouldnt worry about it!!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Have you done prelim's? I'd do those before neutering especially given the low activity level - it's probably normal for him, but I like to rule out the "just in case"...


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Minnie, if not entertained, will sleep all day as well.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AltoHave you done prelim's? I'd do those before neutering especially given the low activity level - it's probably normal for him, but I like to rule out the "just in case"...


I haven't had that done yet. I'll call my Vet tomorrow and see about setting up an appointment. He hasn't shown any issues with his hips/elbows, but I guess you never know. Is 8 months too young to have them done, and be accurate?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you have them done, be sure your vet knows how to position correctly or it will be a waste of $. You can have them done as early as 4 mos. Karlo had his done a couple mos. ago and only had to be aced-not completely knocked out.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlIf you have them done, be sure your vet knows how to position correctly or it will be a waste of $. You can have them done as early as 4 mos. Karlo had his done a couple mos. ago and only had to be aced-not completely knocked out.


I go to a Vet on Sprinkle Road. Do I just ask if they are experienced? Would they even give an honest answer? What Vet did you get Karlo done at?


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Take a read through this thread
there are others, but I just did a quick search









Ask your vet how many Xrays for OFA's they've done & request some references. 

Neutering affects bone growth, density & muscle mass; loads of pups are done pediatrically or by ~6 months but I don't believe either is optimal for the individual dog - it's a shame that daycare requires this but I can understand the why's.


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

When I had the pair they never slept. A few 20 minute cat naps. They slept in shifts, one stood right over the other and kept WATCH! Then they would trade places. It was really cool watching them. Now that we have just one she is like a light switch. All go go go or sleep. Total off or on. The lack of exercise is worry some. Yet all my other sheppys behaved the same as only dogs. 

I am scouting for another sheppy. Just so this one doesn't lay around all day. 
I am holding out for a rescue. Believe it or not I cannot find one. And I am not being that picky!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Alto
> 
> Neutering affects bone growth, density & muscle mass; loads of pups are done pediatrically or by ~6 months but I don't believe either is optimal for the individual dog - it's a shame that daycare requires this but I can understand the why's.


We wanted to wait until he was over a year old, but we feel like it's mean or something to keep him home all the time. He doesn't have any dogs to play with, and we have no friends with dogs. I play and exercise him as much as I can, but I feel it's maybe not enough? I think maybe getting him neutered will be better for him possibly? I'm really torn to be honest.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wonder if you told the daycare you plan on showing Sigurd they would exempt him? 
A friend shows her Briard, and he went to the same daycare and he was 2, intact...they let him in.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: CK The lack of exercise is worry some.


Do you mean the lack of exercise I do with Sigurd? I guess yeah, an hour isn't that much a day.







Sometimes I do more, but sometimes it's less. I don't ignore him all day though when I'm not exercising him, I play tug and stuff with him too.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI wonder if you told the daycare you plan on showing Sigurd they would exempt him?
> A friend shows her Briard, and he went to the same daycare and he was 2, intact...they let him in.


You know, it's worth a shot, but if they say no and I go and neuter him, that might look a little fishy?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Our daycare doesn't accept dogs over 7 months old that haven't been speutered, so I stopped taking my dogs at that point. 

They will board males who have not been neutered, but it's staff play only, they can't interact with the other dogs. I believe females who have not been spayed are not accepted at all, even for boarding.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, do you plan on showing? You should! The Kennel club has shows often. Then it wouldn't be actually lying, LOL.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlWell, do you plan on showing? You should! The Kennel club has shows often. Then it wouldn't be actually lying, LOL.


Haha honestly I never thought about it before, I'm not sure how I'd even get started?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.kalamazookennelclub.com/ 
^this^ is where I would start. You can do an obedience class (they require this first before any others), and work your way to the conformation classes. Agility would be a great way to get Sigurd more exercise, it is alot of fun! As long as he isn't jumping high, he can do the beginners agility.


----------

